# Ciclones Tropicais na Austrália e Pacífico Sul - 2014/2015



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 21:41)

*Tópico para Monitoramento de Ciclones Tropicais na Austrália e Pacífico Sul - 2014/2015*



Período: Temporada começou em 1 de Novembro de 2014 e irá terminar em 30 de Abril de 2015.

Órgão Responsável por Monitorar: Bureau Weather (Austrália); Centro Meteorológico do Fiji (Pacífico Sul); TCWC Jakarta (Indonésia); TCWC Port Moresby (Papua Nova Guiné) e JTWC para interesses dos EUA. 

Classificação de Fases: Baixa Tropical (Até 69km/h); Ciclone Tropical Cat. 1 (70 a 100km/h); Ciclone Tropical Cat. 2 (102 a 132km/h); Ciclone Tropical Severo Cat. 3 (133 a 180km/h); Ciclone Tropical Severo Cat. 4 (181 a 226km/h); Ciclone Tropical Severo Cat. 5 ( A partir de 227km/h).

A Temporada já está em andamento.
Eis a sequência da Lista de Nomes:

*Austrália:*
_Kate Lam Marcia Nathan Olwyn Quang Raquel 
Stan Tatjana Uriah Yvette Alfred Blanche Caleb _

*Indonésia:*
_Bakung Cempaka Dahlia Flamboyan Kenanga 
Lili Mawar Seroja Teratai Anggrek _

*Papua Nova Guiné:*
_Alu Buri Dodo Emau Fere Hibu Ila Kama Lobu Maila _

*Pacífico Sul:*
_Nute Odile Pam Reuben Solo Tuni Ula Victor Winston Yalo_​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 21:42)

Ciclone tropical de categoria 1 Kate se formou e pode afetar as Ilhas Cocos, nesta mesma intensidade amanhã. 
O ciclone atualmente é previsto para chegar na categoria 3 na escala australiana.












No Pacífico Sul temos duas áreas sendo observadas, mas os principais modelos não desenvolvem o ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

No Pacífico Sul tivemos cinco (5) depressões tropicais.
Na Região da Austrália tivemos duas (2) baixas tropicais e o Ciclone tropical Bakung que chegou a categoria 2 .


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2014 às 17:49)

Kate se fortaleceu para categoria 3.
Ventos sustentados estimados de 166 km/h com pressão mínima estimada em 956 mbar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2014 às 05:26)

Kate se fortaleceu mais do que era previsto e chegou na categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Dez 2014 às 04:01)

Kate começou a se enfraquecer.
A previsão atual é que se dissipe no dia 31/12.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Dez 2014 às 03:20)

Contrariando as previsões, Kate se intensificou novamente para categoria 4 e agora é prevista para se dissipar somente depois do dia 03/01.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2015 às 17:03)

Ciclone tropical Kate se dissipou.
Um ciclone pode se formar na próxima semana na costa australiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jan 2015 às 15:16)

INVEST 90P pode se fortalecer para Ciclone Tropical de Categoria 1 amanhã.
Pode ser uma ameaça para Nova Caledônia e Vanuatu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2015 às 05:21)

Neste mês de Janeiro na região da Austrália tivemos quatro baixas tropicais.
No Pacífico Sul tivemos desde o começo do ano, duas baixas tropicais e os ciclones Niko (categoria 2) e Ola (categoria 3).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Fev 2015 às 02:49)

CMC e GFS mostram a possibilidade dessa área atualmente no Golfo de Carpentária vir a se tornar um ciclone dentro de 48 horas e ameaçar a costa australiana.
 O modelo europeu até ontem também mostrava o desenvolvimento, porém hoje não mostra o ciclone se tornando grande coisa. 
Seguimos acompanhando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2015 às 04:10)

Ciclone Lam se formou e neste momento já afeta Cape Wessel, Austrália como categoria 3 na escala australiana. 











A previsão e que se intensifique no dia 19/02 para categoria 4  e faça_ landfall_ no Território do Norte, Austrália.
Cape Wessel registrou uma rajada de vento de 170 km/h e acumulado de chuva nas últimas 24 horas próximo dos 200 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2015 às 04:15)

Radar: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR091.loop.shtml
Cape Wessel: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDD60801/IDD60801.94147.shtml

O olho do ciclone parece que está começando a limpar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2015 às 04:26)

Invest 98P está previsto atualmente para seguir em direção a costa australiana, podendo fazer_ landfall_ como categoria 1 ao norte de Brisbane na sexta.
Próximo nome será Marcia.


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/index.shtml


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2015 às 04:25)

Ao contrário do que era esperado, Marcia ( ex-Invest 98P) se fortaleceu rapidamente e agora é uma grande ameaça para a costa australiana. 
O landfall é previsto para ocorrer entre quinta e sexta.

Lam mantém a categoria 3 e está começando a afetar a ilha de Elcho.
A estação de Ngayawili registrou uma rajada de vento de 91 km/h: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDD60801/IDD60801.95146.shtml

O olho nas imagens de radar está muito mais bem definido.
http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR092.loop.shtml#skip






Ambos os ciclones podem causar acumulados superiores a 150 mm e rajadas de até 200 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2015 às 15:03)

Marcia agora é prevista para chegar a costa como categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2015 às 15:07)

Lam faz landfall como categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2015 às 15:13)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2015 às 15:13)

Marcia


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2015 às 22:56)

Seguimento por rádio:

http://www.abc.net.au/radio/player/?station=itinerant_one&src=internetradio

Agência informativa:

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/top-stories/2015/02/20/queensland-braces-for--harrowing--cyclone.html


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2015 às 23:06)

TV em direto:

http://www.9news.com.au/Cyclone-Marcia

Outro Stream (má qualidade):

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occ-shane

(publicação corrigida)


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2015 às 23:30)

Durante a passagem do ciclone Marcia, Brisbane poderá ter 400 mm de chuva.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:03)

Marcia fez landfall como categoria 5 e Lam como categoria 4.
 Ambos os ciclones já começaram a se enfraquecer, Marcia agora é categoria 4 e Lam categoria 2 na escala australiana. 
Danos estão sendo relatados nas duas áreas afetadas, uma no Território do Norte e outra no estado de Queensland. 
Lam causou rajadas de 170 km/h em Cape Wessel na quarta. 
Possivelmente houve rajadas de ventos mais fortes, porém as estações da região não suportaram a força do vento.

Marcia causou rajada de vento de 208 km/h na ilha de Middle Percy. 
Outros locais também podem ter enfrentando rajadas de vento superiores a 200 km/h, porém as estações também não suportaram a força dos ventos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:10)

Marcia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:13)

Lam


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:14)

Ciclone Marcia -  Yeppoon, Australia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:17)

Ciclone Marcia - Yeppoon, Australia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:24)

Marcia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 03:26)

Rockhampton - Cyclone MARCIA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 16:01)

Marcia


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Fev 2015 às 12:40)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Marcia



 Nossa eu nunca vi um olho avançar tão definido assim pela terra firme


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mar 2015 às 04:11)

Pelo menos dois ciclones podem se formar na região do Pacífico Sul e Austrália na próxima semana. 

Um dos ciclones é previsto pelos modelos para ser *extremamente intenso*, GFS chegou a sugerir por algumas rodadas pressão mínima de absurdos *869 mbar*. 
Nova Caledônia, Fiji, Vanuatu, Nova Zelândia e Ilhas Salomão deve acompanhar o desenvolvimento desse possível ciclone.






O outro ciclone que está sendo previsto, pode afetar a costa do estado australiano de Queensland. 
Modelos até o momento não indicam uma grande intensificação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mar 2015 às 04:43)

Uma baixa tropical no Mar de Coral, pode se intensificar nas próximas 24 horas para Ciclone tropical Nathan. 

Sua trajetória ainda não está muito bem definida, o GFS por exemplo mostra o ciclone se aproximando da costa, porém depois retornando para o alto-mar, já o modelo europeu, mostra o ciclone se aproximando, retornando para o  alto-mar, porém voltando novamente para próximo da costa australiana.

O modelo europeu também é mais agressivo, indica um ciclone de categoria 2 ou 3, enquanto o GFS entre categoria 1 ou 2.

Modelos também mostram uma possível tempestade tropical afetando o estado da Austrália Ocidental nesta semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mar 2015 às 04:53)

Ciclone tropical Pam se formou no Pacífico Sul.
Todos os modelos seguem mostrando um ciclone muito intenso.
Vanuatu é previsto para ser o local mais afetado pelo ciclone, que tem boas chances de chegar na categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mar 2015 às 05:03)

Ciclone Pam começa a se intensificar de forma mais rápida, enquanto se dirige para Vanuatu. 
Todos os modelos seguem mostrando um ciclone muito intenso,  podendo ser categoria 5 entre hoje e amanhã.






Ciclone Nathan se formou e deve chegar bem próximo a costa australiana, porém depois retornar para o mar.
A previsão atual, mostra o ciclone chegando até a categoria 3 no mínimo.






Outro ciclone pode se formar amanhã e afetar a Austrália Ocidental na sexta. 
O próximo nome é Olwyn.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 07:05)

Ciclone Pam enfrentou alguns problemas com o ar seco e o cisalhamento, mas apesar disso já é categoria 4 e pode chegar na 5 ainda hoje. 











Nathan está bem próximo da costa australiana e causou fortes chuvas e ventos nas últimas 24 horas. 
A rajada de vento mais forte ocorreu em Cape Flattery, chegando a 72 km/h. 
O maior acumulado de chuva foi em Cooktown, que registrou mais de 100 mm de chuva. 
O ciclone deve começar a se afastar da costa hoje.






Olwyn está previsto para fazer landfall daqui menos de 12 horas como categoria 3 na escala australiana. 
Em Barrow Island já houve o registro de rajadas de vento de 109 km/h. 
Os acumulados de chuva, ainda não são significativos, o maior nas últimas 24 horas e de aproximadamente 45 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 17:25)

Olwyn está fazendo landfall neste momento como categoria 3 na escala australiana.
A rajada de vento mais forte registrada até o momento foi em Learmonth, 170 km/h.
Os acumulados de chuva, em alguns locais já supera 100 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 18:22)

Rajada de vento em Learmonth chegou a 180 km/h e a pressão mínima a 969.5 hPa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 18:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 19:57)

Pam se fortaleceu para categoria 5.
O olho de Pam se encolheu consideravelmente nas últimas horas.
Chuvas e ventos fortes foram registradas nas Ilhas Salomão e Santa Cruz, onde há relatos de até 495 mm de chuva em 24 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 21:17)

_Storm surge_ causado pelo ciclone Pam na ilha de Vaitupu, Tuvalu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 01:14)

Webcam


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 01:15)

*Luganville, Vanuatu*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 03:37)

Vanuatu Live Cams: http://earthspace101.com/vanuatu-live-cams-super-cyclone-pam/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 04:00)

Ilhas de Ambrym e Pentecostes na parede do olho.
Ciclone segue se intensificando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 05:24)

Estação em Lamap, ficou por alguns momentos fora do ar, mas voltou a funcionar.
Neste momento ventos sustentados em 102 km/h e pressão de 973 mbar.

Leste da ilha Ambrym e sul da ilha de Pentecostes, estão enfrentando a parte mais intensa do ciclone neste momento.

Dentro de cerca de uma hora, será a vez da Ilha de Epi e dentro de duas ou três horas será a vez da ilha mais populosa, a de Éfaté.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 05:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 16:03)

Pam afetou a ilha de Epi e está saindo agora da ilha mais populosa de Éfaté.
Pam é o segundo ciclone mais intenso já registrado no Pacífico Sul, perde apenas para Zoe na temporada 2002-2003.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 16:05)

Momento do landfall na ilha de Éfaté como categoria 5.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2015 às 16:36)

Ondas que podem atingir os 15metros:




Ventos de 164kmh


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 18:03)

Olho está chegando a ilha de Erromango.
Hora local: 05:00 de sábado (14)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mar 2015 às 18:44)

Informações ainda não oficiais, informam que pelo menos 44 pessoas morreram na Província de Penama.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Mar 2015 às 04:57)

RSMC-Nadi que é o responsável pelo monitoramento nesta área estimou a pressão mínima em 896 mbar, o que torna Pam o terceiro ciclone mais intenso desde o começo dos registros no Hemisfério Sul, perdendo para Zoe (890 mbar em 2002/2003) e Gafilo (895 mbar em 2004).






Houve o registro de 938 mbar em Porto Vila, porém a parte mais intensa do ciclone foi no leste da ilha.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Mar 2015 às 05:00)

Port Vila


----------



## Thomar (14 Mar 2015 às 11:02)

Segundo o Jornal Expresso na versão online:

_*"Ciclone Pam deixa rasto de destruição em Vanuatu. *
*Pode ser o pior desastre no Pacífico*
Rajadas de vento chegaram aos *340 km/hora*. A capital Port Vila foi fustigada.
 Há pelo menos oito mortos, segundo a "Reuters", mas a ONU está a confirmar relatos de 44 vítimas na província de Penama. [em atualização]

9:25 Sábado, 14 de Março de 2015 Última atualização há 3 minutos"_
Ler mais: http://expresso.sapo.pt/ciclone-pam...or-desastre-no-pacifico=f915151#ixzz3UMAcggAJ


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2015 às 18:09)




----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 03:35)

E a ilha norte da Nova Zelândia prepara-se para o monstro. Por sorte vai passar por raspão. Ainda assim, danos graves devem ser inevitáveis:






A previsão da aproximação mais próxima:






O grosso da chuva deve ficar no mar:






Contudo, o este da ilha norte não escapa a precipitação severa:






O radar já mostra uma imagem desagradável:






Tudo isto e mais informação aqui:

http://www.metservice.com/

Alguns dos avisos em vigor:



> Around 200mm of rain is expected to accumulate about Gisborne, the ranges of northern Hawkes Bay and eastern Bay of Plenty, with lesser but still significant amounts near the coast of northern Hawkes Bay and the hills and ranges further south. Also, around 90mm of rain is expected to accumulate about eastern Northland in an 18 hour period. Rivers and streams in these areas will rise rapidly, and localised surface flooding and slips are likely as well as hazardous driving conditions.
> 
> In addition, severe southeast gales are likely about Eastern Northland, Great Barrier Island and Coromandel Peninsula from this evening until early Monday morning, and about northern Hawkes Bay, Gisborne and Bay of Plenty for much of Monday, with gusts of 120 km/h in exposed places, but 160 km/h or possibly more about the eastern Bay of Plenty and northern parts of Gisborne. Winds of this strength are likely to cause damage to trees and powerlines and could lift roofs and make for hazardous driving conditions.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 03:45)




----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 03:51)

Aparentemente a Nova Zelândia usa mais o UKMO. Portanto, no GFS com maior resolução:


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 04:37)

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85482&eocn=home&eoci=nh


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mar 2015 às 04:50)

Até o momento existem apenas informações da capital Porto Vila, onde foram confirmadas 8 mortes. 
Esse silêncio sobre a situação dos locais mais atingidos como leste da ilha de Éfaté, ilhas de Epi, Pentecostes, Ambrym, Erromango, Tanna e Aneityum é preocupante.

Ciclone se aproxima agora do Norte da Nova Zelândia, onde deve causar ventos fortes ( >100 km/h) e acumulados de chuvas superiores a 200 mm em alguns locais.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mar 2015 às 11:40)

Mais algumas imagens e videos que ilustram o grau de destruição do ciclone Pam:

http://www.weather.com/storms/typhoon/news/cyclone-pam-vanuatu-south-pacific


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 17:14)




----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 17:19)




----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 00:16)

Atualizações em direto do Ciclone Pam:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11417853

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/67410370/live-cyclone-pam-bears-down-on-new-zealand


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 19:45)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mar 2015 às 06:47)

*Pam*

Além de Vanuatu, Pam afetou diretamente Nova Caledônia, Nova Zelândia e Ilhas Salomão e indiretamente Papua, Tuvalu, Fiji e Kiribati. 
Em Tuvalu, Fiji e Kiribati os danos causados pelo ciclone, ocorreram devido ao mar agitado.
Em Papua Nova Guiné, as fortes chuvas provocadas, quando o ciclone começou a se formar, causaram uma morte. 
Nova Caledônia, Nova Zelândia e Ilhas Salomão também registraram fortes chuvas, que em alguns locais superou 200 mm em 24 horas e fortes rajadas de vento, em alguns locais de até 140 km/h. 
Os danos causados pelo ciclone já começaram a ser  calculados.
O número de fatalidades segue incerto.
Pam se tornou extratropical no dia 15 de Março.

*Olwyn*

Olwyn provocou uma fatalidade de forma indireta.
Os danos causados pelo ciclone totalizaram mais de 76 milhões de dólares, mais do que Márcia ( 53 milhões) e Lam (64 milhões). 
Os danos ocorreram principalmente em áreas agrícolas, onde em alguns locais houve a perda total da produção de bananas.
Olwyn se tornou extratropical no dia 14 de Março.

*Nathan*

Nathan fez um _loop_ é está agora retornando para a costa do estado australiano de Queensland. 
O_ landfall_ está sendo previsto para ocorrer na sexta, próximo da cidade de Cooktown como no mínimo categoria 3 na escala australiana.
 Existe a possibilidade do ciclone passar por uma rápida intensificação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mar 2015 às 06:01)

Depois de apresentar um olho _pinhole_ ontem, Nathan passou nas últimas horas por um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, o que causou um leve enfraquecimento. 





O ciclone é classificado como categoria 3 na escala australiana e está previsto para fazer landfall na sexta, como categoria 4, próximo de Cape Flattery (Queensland), um pouco mais ao norte do que era previsto anteriormente.










No dia 21, o ciclone é previsto para adentrar no Golfo de Carpentária como uma baixa tropical, porém com possibilidade de intensificação é uma ameaça para a costa oriental do Golfo de Carpentária no Território do Norte, Austrália.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mar 2015 às 16:50)

Olho de Nathan está agora sobre Lizard Is. 
Este é o segundo ciclone que atinge a ilha em dois anos como categoria 4 na escala australiana, o outro foi Ita.






Cabo Flattery registra neste momento ventos sustentados de 120 km/h e rajadas de 161 km/h. 
Pressão mínima até o momento de 989.8 hPa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mar 2015 às 16:53)

Cooktown: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/20025333


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mar 2015 às 18:20)

Nathan causou acumulados de chuva de 113 mm e rajada de vento de 161 km/h em Cabo Flattery. 
O ciclone já atravessou o Golfo de Carpentária e está próxmo de  fazer landfall como categoria 2 na escala australiana na costa oriental do Golfo de Carpentária no Território do Norte, Austrália.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

Resumo do Pam na Nova Zelândia:

http://blog.metservice.com/2015/03/tc-pam-summary/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 05:53)

Nathan se dissipou no dia 24 de Março.
Os danos causados pelo ciclone ainda não foram calculados.






Até o momento tivemos na região da Austrália, 13 baixas tropicais, sendo que 6 se tornaram ciclones tropicais e 5 ciclones tropicais severos.

Nomes - Categoria (escala australiana) - Áreas afetadas:
 Bakung - Categoria 2 - Alto-mar
 Kate - Categoria 4 - Ilhas Cocos
 Lam - Categoria 4 - Território do Norte, Austrália Ocidental e Queensland
 Marcia - Categoria 5 - Queensland
 Olwyn - Categoria 3 - Austrália Ocidental
 Nathan - Categoria 4 - Queensland e Território do Norte


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 06:03)

No Pacífico Sul, tivemos até o momento 13 distúrbios tropicais, sendo que 9 se tornaram depressões tropicais, 4 ciclones tropicais e 2 ciclones tropicais severos.

Nomes - Categoria (escala australiana) - Áreas afetadas:
Niko - Categoria 2 - Polinésia Francesa
Ola - Categoria 3 - Nova Caledônia e Nova Zelândia
Pam - Categoria 5 - Papua Nova Guiné, Fiji, Kiribati, Ilhas Salomão, Tuvalu, Vanuatu, Nova Caledônia e Nova Zelândia.
Reuben - Categoria 1 - Samoa, Samoa Americana, Fiji e Tonga.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 19:57)

Ciclone tropical severo Quang se formou no dia 28/04 e rapidamente se intensificou para categoria 4. 
Devido ao cisalhamento o ciclone já está se enfraquecendo e deve chegar a costa australiana no máximo como categoria 1 entre sexta e sábado.

Pico de intensidade


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2015 às 07:50)

Ciclone tropical Raquel está afetando as Ilhas Salomão e Papua-Nova Guiné como categoria 1 na escala australiana. 
O ciclone pode causar acumulados de chuva significativos e risco de inundações em ambos os países.


----------

